# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.42.8 d1a49f2 (11/8/2018)



## cpoole (Feb 22, 2018)

I looked through the news and posts here, but I can't find if an ETA was ever announced for Track Mode, even if it's Tesla Time...

Does anyone know if an ETA was ever discussed?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's in the hands of some users in the early access program so it shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

Just reported in California on TeslaFi


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

Could be the Track Mode


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

From Electrek "Tesla starts rolling out 'Track Mode' for the Model 3 Performance - here's how it works"
https://electrek.co/2018/11/08/tesla-track-mode-model-3-performance-how/


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Track mode would be nice. It is so advanced it needed to jump four spots from 42.4 to 42.8. If not the track mode, I'll take the LA Traffic mode, as the MadMax Beyond Thunderdome version isn't cutting it.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I would like to see improvements to NoA. I don't expect to be to a race track anytime too soon.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

John Griffith said:


> I would like to see improvements to NoA. I don't expect to be to a race track anytime too soon.


I'd like to get NoA.


----------



## Domo35 (Nov 8, 2018)

Just received and installed the 42.8 update on my Performance+
Sadly I can’t try it out, currently out of town.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Domo35 said:


> Just received and installed the 42.8 update on my Performance+
> Sadly I can't try it out, currently out of town.


We are practically neighbors as the crows fly. I'll test it out for you.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

An update just popped up via the app. I love that. Coming from 42.4, so I guess this is 42.8.


----------



## OldnSlo (Mar 1, 2018)

Today


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> An update just popped up via the app. I love that. Coming from 42.4, so I guess this is 42.8.


Looks like you get to confirm whether this includes Track Mode or not


----------



## kennyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

42.8 does have track mode, more release notes on Nav on Autopilot and support for a key fob.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

OldnSlo said:


> Today


Yes Telsa Motors IG posted it was being released today.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Same here. Just installed. Not sure I needed track mode.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

John Griffith said:


> I would like to see improvements to NoA. I don't expect to be to a race track anytime too soon.


track mode would be limited to the Performance models too.


----------



## awedio_femi (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Deraillor (Oct 30, 2018)

Are the Performance Model 3s without the PuP (Performance Upgrade Package) getting Track Mode? No speculation, please; I seem to remember Elon tweeting about this recently.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

And with that... Track Mode is Here!


----------



## bartimus (Aug 9, 2018)

I'd like to know too


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Booyah, Track Mode Enabled on P3D+.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

From the manual, Track Mode is only available to PUP cars. At least for release 42.8.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Track mode for me! I won't use it (probably) but I'll take anything Elon gives me!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 14, 2017)

Is 42.8 rolling out to all cars? Obviously, track mode would only show or enable for performance versions.


----------



## MrBookworm (Nov 9, 2018)

Just installed 42.8 from the app (from 42.4). Cool thing is that I did that while out of the country. Not so cool thing is that I won’t get to play with it until I get back on Monday.


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

Here you go....
Worlds first track mode launch* lol.... obviously 60% SOC, 37*F, limited regen, cold battery and rock hard summer tires are against me but can't wait to really have fun with it....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisC said:


> Is 42.8 rolling out to all cars? Obviously, track mode would only show or enable for performance versions.


per Teslafi, so far, 42.8 is only on 44 cars - all Model 3s - and all with higher VIN numbers that could be P/P+ (lowest VIN shown is 55,xxx), which is about the earliest of the P/P+ VINs.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

samson said:


> Here you go....
> Worlds first track mode launch*


Thanks for sharing. FWIW Tesla did not mention improvement for 0-60 in Track Mode. https://www.tesla.com/blog/how-trac...rackmode&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> per Teslafi, so far, 42.8 is only on 44 cars - all Model 3s - and all with higher VIN numbers that could be P/P+ (lowest VIN shown is 55,xxx), which is about the earliest of the P/P+ VINs.


Didn't Elon say that NON PUP would need to upgrade brakes and suspension before getting track mode?

Would be curious to know if they released it to them as well before upgrading


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

samson said:


> Didn't Elon say that NON PUP would need to upgrade brakes and suspension before getting track mode?
> 
> Would be curious to know if they released it to them as well before upgrading


@beastmode13's screenshot does specifically say Performance cars with the upgrade package, so would presume at least for now it will only go out to P+ cars.


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> Thanks for sharing. FWIW Tesla did not mention improvement for 0-60 in Track Mode. https://www.tesla.com/blog/how-trac...rackmode&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


I was curious to see if there were any "uncorking" as many believe Tesla withholds power to prevent wheel spin and that no traction control on and 450whp I was expecting some type of wheel spin which isn't the case still the same launch.....

There is no doubt soon we will see a proper track mode video, drifting and a lap record..


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> @beastmode13's screenshot does specifically say Performance cars with the upgrade package, so would presume at least for now it will only go out to P+ cars.


Power without control is nothing. I can see another big can of worm if Tesla provide Track Mode to cars without the brake upgrade as part of the PUP. Some jacka$$ would sue Tesla when car is wrapped around a tree then blame Tesla for release the Track Mode while not providing the brakes/suspension to go with it. I'm not claiming the PUP brake and suspension is any better than standard Performance set from preventing accidents. But all it takes is one irresponsible person to ruin it for everyone. Hopefully Tesla would find a remedy to retrofit Performance car that wish to have the PUP upgrades so it could have the Track Mode as well.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I’m a little surprised they don’t have some sort of geofence limitation on track mode to keep its use on actual tracks and not on streets. No doubt this time tomorrow there with be a dozen videos demonstrating it on public streets.


----------



## Zippy_EV (Aug 11, 2018)

Happily, I also received 42.8 aka track mode. As soon as the mode is engaged one can hear the fans start spinning up. Now I really can't wait for spring!


----------



## Zamboni52 (Sep 10, 2018)

Just installed 42.8. P3D+ VIN 079xxx. Should be a fun drive to work tomorrow.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Make you appreciate Track Mode even more - https://www.motortrend.com/cars/tes...erformance-track-mode-release-version-review/


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Installed 42.8 here too.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Indeed it is...


----------



## VAModel3 (Aug 6, 2018)

I hope I get 2018.42.8 soon. I have a P3D, PuP, FSD But still on 2018.42.2 (Haven’t seen .3 or .4 yet)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

VAModel3 said:


> I hope I get 2018.42.8 soon. I have a P3D, PuP, FSD But still on 2018.42.2 (Haven't seen .3 or .4 yet)


There's still some of us on 39.7


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

Got the alert for update late last night for my P3d+. Updated this morning to 42.8!!


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Make you appreciate Track Mode even more - https://www.motortrend.com/cars/tes...erformance-track-mode-release-version-review/


Thanks for sharing that - great story. Since Randy Probst is well-known to Porsche owners, and there was a favorable comparison to the Cayman GT4 - the streetable race version of their mid-engine model - I just put this link on the Facebook page for my local Porsche Club chapter. It will spin the heads of the traditionalists, but I reminded them that Dr. Porsche's first car was electric.


----------



## Philadelphia Cyclocross (Jul 5, 2018)

just installed 42.8 d1a49f2
was alerted from phone app and allowed to install remotely....interesting that i was not on wifi when this occurred... my space is in private lot 1 block from house so i only connect when parked on street in front of house... this is only way i was able to get last couple updates.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

New version definitely made autopilot more buggy, especially in HOV lane. Car brakes unnecessarily when passing entry and exit lanes for HOV. Think it sees the traffic in the adjacent lane and assumes it’s ahead of me vs the side. Makes autopilot fairly useless in HOV lane.


----------



## Trebonius (Sep 6, 2018)

Tony V said:


> New version definitely made autopilot more buggy, especially in HOV lane. Car brakes unnecessarily when passing entry and exit lanes for HOV. Think it sees the traffic in the adjacent lane and assumes it's ahead of me vs the side. Makes autopilot fairly useless in HOV lane.


I've noticed that it is starting to try and cooperate with cars merging in from known on-ramps. If you watch the screen, it will highlight them as if they are in your lane. Sounds like it needs to be more selective about it when you're going substantially faster. People really vary a lot in their driving style when it comes to merging behavior. I wonder whether they'll make merge behavior adjustable. I would imagine if they don't, there will always be some people unhappy with it.


----------



## swedishstile (Oct 17, 2018)

Hit my notification about 4:30pm PST yesterday. Installed last night and tested it on a closed  circuit near my house. Reminded me of driving a 400whp subaru with the DCCD set to one step from full lock. Car initially pushes a little and then the back end comes into play and presto rotato! So much fun, love the car all over again.

Vin ending 0555XX


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I was updated to 2018.42.8 last night with the new track mode option included. I have tried driving with track mode yet, but I did notice that turning it on while parked activates all kinds of fans. It amazes me that an over the air update can change my car to one that can outrun the Giulia Quadrifoglio on track. That's just insane! 

However, I did notice one downside as a drove to work today. The autopilot seems to have lost the ability to consistently make good lane changes since the update. All of last week, I have been so impressed with the way Autopilot was making lane changes both with NOA on and off. Now this morning, almost every lane change that was attempted resulted in the car starting the lane change, then bouncing back into the original lane despite the target lane being completely clear and open. Very weird. I had to make the rest of my lane changes manually after temporarily disabling autopilot. I submitted a few bug reports, so hopefully it gets ironed out. Has anyone else with the update noticed this behavior?


----------



## Cwoolum (Jun 8, 2018)

I had major issues with lane changes today. It tried 10 times, getting close to the dotted line on the freeway and then giving up.


----------



## Sg333 (Oct 6, 2018)

Is this update roll out gradual? I haven't received the update yet.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Cwoolum said:


> I had major issues with lane changes today. It tried 10 times, getting close to the dotted line on the freeway and then giving up.


It really needs Crazy MadMax or LA Traffic mode.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sg333 said:


> Is this update roll out gradual? I haven't received the update yet.


So far, I think this release is only being pushed to the Performance cars. The major additional feature is Track Mode.


----------



## Sg333 (Oct 6, 2018)

Are there other performance + PUP that are waiting for this as well? I'm still on 42.2.1. My car is at service center for other stuff, so I'm asking for the update but they are telling me I have the latest.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sg333 said:


> Are there other performance + PUP that are waiting for this as well? I'm still on 42.2.1. My car is at service center for other stuff, so I'm asking for the update but they are telling me I have the latest.


Don't call it PUP - that was used to refer to Premium Upgrade Package before the Performance variant even existed, so it's confusing.


----------



## Rick Rollens (Dec 10, 2017)

garsh said:


> So far, I think this release is only being pushed to the Performance cars. The major additional feature is Track Mode.


Got this update on my P-. No track mode, and now the main map on screen is gone! Supercharger map works fine. Go figure!


----------



## strouja (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't know if this helps anyone, but I have a model 3 dual motor and obviously the largest battery pack. I also have autopilot and most if not all options except performance. I got this update today, Version 2018.42.8 d1a48f2 and applied it. I did not get a chance to read the release notes as I did it the update from my phone and don't have the car now (the wife has it).


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

strouja said:


> I don't know if this helps anyone, but I have a model 3 dual motor and obviously the largest battery pack. I also have autopilot and most if not all options except performance. I got this update today, Version 2018.42.8 d1a48f2 and applied it. I did not get a chance to read the release notes as I did it the update from my phone and don't have the car now (the wife has it).


Just to be clear, you have non-performance dual motor?

Welcome, BTW!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I'd like to get NoA.


and I'd like to get speed assist ;-)


----------



## kheery (Oct 16, 2018)

I also got 2018.42.8 on AWD non-performance. Release notes just mentioned NOA (which I already had with 42.4) and ability to use key fob (think that was already in 42.4 too?). So far haven’t figured out anything new.


----------



## Darelldd (Apr 7, 2016)

kheery said:


> I also got 2018.42.8 on AWD non-performance. Release notes just mentioned NOA (which I already had with 42.4) and ability to use key fob (think that was already in 42.4 too?). So far haven't figured out anything new.


OK, how about this to contribute to the confusion.... My car had 42.4 installed when I took it into the dealer for a new computer (due to blank screen issue). They spoke of installing a "later version of the firmware" and replaced the computer. At that point, my communication with the car ceased. Not a big surprise.

Today I picked up the car, and it has 42.8 installed (AWD, non-P). The ONLY thing mentioned in the release notes is that now the owner can program the key cards. And great! It works. And I bought new cards. But no mention of *anything* else in this release. Most notably NOA is not mentioned. And I most definitely had NOA on 42.4. So on that I've gone backwards?? How's that happen?


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone else noticing how unstable EAP is with this version? Seeing constant lane swirving. Also appears to now huh left side of lane.


----------



## Darelldd (Apr 7, 2016)

Tony V said:


> Anyone else noticing how unstable EAP is with this version? Seeing constant lane swirving. Also appears to now huh left side of lane.


I've not noticed any more swerving than usual... which was already pretty poor in previous versions, IMO. In fact, my loaner was a new Model S, and it hunted for position far more than my car (no idea what SW was in the loaner, but the car only had 2,000 miles on it).


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Prior to this upgrade I barely noticed this. Now it’s almost unusable and very unreliable.


----------



## Darelldd (Apr 7, 2016)

Tony V said:


> Prior to this upgrade I barely noticed this. Now it's almost unusable and very unreliable.


Yikes. So just for grins... do you still have Nav on AP after the update? I assume everybody does... except for me.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes I do.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tony V said:


> Anyone else noticing how unstable EAP is with this version? Seeing constant lane swirving. Also appears to now huh left side of lane.


I thought I was going crazy but yeah, my car hunts in the lane since updating to 42.3 more than when it was new and that was like 18.2. There's definitely a regression somewhere.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes very annoying. Way too much swerving but definitely hugging left side of lane for periods of time.


----------

